# Are digitopz and modchipsdirect trustworthy? If so which one is better?



## Scarecrow B (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello,


First I would like to give some background about my original question (see title). I live in México and I’m trying to find a good and trustworthy reseller to buy a Sky3DS+, I have read some previous posts about these two resellers (digitopz and modchipsdirect) buy they are from like 2 or 3 year ago so I would like to know if they are still good resellers or if there are any known problems when ordering from them (like charging extra fees in your credit card, selling fakes, etc). Also, from what I have seen, right now the Sky3DS+ is out of stock but Digitopz claims to have stock so I'm not sure if that is actually true or if they only say that to get more orders and I will end up having to wait 2 months to get my card. I have also read that modchipcentral is reliable but they also have some negative feedback so I'm wondering if they are a viable option too.


P.S. I tried buying from PeachDS as I have read that they are one of the best resellers right now but unfortunately they only ship to USA and Canada, so I need a reseller that ships internationally or at least to Mexico.


P.S. 2: As an additional note I’m planning to pay with a prepaid card which is Visa Electron, does anyone know if these sites accept Visa Electron? They say they accept Visa but I’m not sure if Visa Electron is the same as just “Visa”.


Thanks for reading.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 29, 2015)

The majority of sites will accept visa prepaid cards if they support visa/mstercard.  Prepaid cards bought in the USA are limited to the domestic use only. You can email the vendors if they support that particular brand of prepaid card or not.

Modchipsdirect payment page: http://www.modchipsdirect.com/payment.html
digitopz payment page: https://www.digitopz.com/payment-methods-ezp-1.html

Shipping from modchipsdirect for international orders are USPS Priority and is $27.99
Shipping from digitopz is varible with FEDEX,DHL,UPS,EMS

If the cost isn't a problem for you, either one should be fine. If it is a problem, then digitopz might be cheaper for you on the S&H side of things.

If your not too worried about how soon you can get the flashcart, a reliable chinese vendor will likely be better in the cost of S&H.

Other optional sites:
http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/sky3ds-plus-sky3ds-support-all-new3ds3dsll2ds3dsxl-p-34.html
(For you, since your in mexico, it will ship from Singapore warehouse rather than the USA warehouse)


modchipdirect is out of stock until sometime after dec 28, note for the out of stock message is on the product page.


----------



## Scarecrow B (Dec 30, 2015)

> The majority of sites will accept visa prepaid cards if they support visa/mstercard. Prepaid cards bought in the USA are limited to the domestic use only. You can email the vendors if they support that particular brand of prepaid card or not.
> 
> Modchipsdirect payment page: http://www.modchipsdirect.com/payment.html
> digitopz payment page: https://www.digitopz.com/payment-methods-ezp-1.html
> ...


Thanks for answering, but my main question is are they trustworthy?, basically I don't want to waste 90 dollars on a fake site.

And yes I'm thinking on buying from digitopz since the Sky3DS+ is cheaper there and apparently they have it in stock at the moment, but that is also suspicious on its own since nobody else seems to have the card in stock.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 30, 2015)

newdoria88 said:


> Thanks for answering, but my main question is are they trustworthy?, basically I don't want to waste 90 dollars on a fake site.
> 
> And yes I'm thinking on buying from digitopz since the Sky3DS+ is cheaper there and apparently they have it in stock at the moment, but that is also suspicious on its own since nobody else seems to have the card in stock.


I've heard of modchipsdirect but never digitopz. If you can be patient and wait for Memchunkhax 2 you can downgrade from 10.3 setup rxTools and save yourself 90+ dollars.


----------



## nero99 (Dec 30, 2015)

newdoria88 said:


> Thanks for answering, but my main question is are they trustworthy?, basically I don't want to waste 90 dollars on a fake site.
> 
> And yes I'm thinking on buying from digitopz since the Sky3DS+ is cheaper there and apparently they have it in stock at the moment, but that is also suspicious on its own since nobody else seems to have the card in stock.


no one has any stock until the end of the month to sometime early January..


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 30, 2015)

I have ordered from modchipsdirect before without incident of being scammed or anything. Same with 3dsgamerworld. I haven't used digitopz, so I can't really say.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Digitopz
There are only 2 reviews, so far it doesn't look like it is a scam site.

http://shoptemp.net/shop/digitopz.html
Seems ok from other gbatemp ppl.


If your going to try and order from 3dsgamerworld, use the estimate shipping to see if they ship to mexico when your on the shopping cart page or you can PM https://gbatemp.net/members/3dsgamerworld-com.358893/ if you got a problem with your order.


----------



## Scarecrow B (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I think I'll wait until modchipsdirect has stock since they sell the card for less $$ than 3dsgamerworld.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 30, 2015)

The 79.99 price is a pre-order price.

In the description on the modchipsdirect page for the sky3ds+.


> Cost at this point is unknown, however we are pretty sure we will need to sell for $89.99 when it is released.So 79.99 is a preorder price ONLY and we will honor it even if its below cost



Your likely to pay closer to the 90 bucks rather than the 79.99 price for it. Everyone else has it for around 87 bucks range. I am telling you this right now so you don't consider getting charged 90 bucks instead as a bait and switch ploy of some kind when it does get listed as in stock.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 30, 2015)

i ordered three times from mcd and they are the fastest shipping from my own experience with no problem


----------



## Scarecrow B (Dec 30, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> The 79.99 price is a pre-order price.
> 
> In the description on the modchipsdirect page for the sky3ds+.
> 
> ...



Wow, I didn’t read that, you are right. Anyway, I'll wait until it is in stock and then I'll buy from the less expensive (between modchipsdirect and 3dsgamerworld).


----------



## Scarecrow B (Dec 30, 2015)

Well apparently 3dsgamerword don't accept mastercard or prepaid visa, only regular visa, so I guess I'll have to wait for modchisdirect since I only have mastercard and prepaid visa cards.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 30, 2015)

Prepaid card from mexico are likely the same as the US prepaid cards, only for domestic use only. You might want to check the prepaid card terms of use and see if they support international purchases while you wait to place your order with modchipsdirect.


----------

